# Hello new here! Can anyone tell me the breed of my cat?



## z.a.100 (9 mo ago)

Any suggestions for the breed of my cat? The vet says domestic longhair but not sure.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Hello and welcome to the forum! I agree with your Vet that they're a domestic longhair. Their coloring looks like a Calico, but that's not a breed, just has to do with the orange, black, and white patches of fur. Very cute pix!


----------



## Maurey (9 mo ago)

Black tortie tabby with white, domestic shorthair


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

z.a.100 said:


> Any suggestions for the breed of my cat? The vet says domestic longhair but not sure.


Calico


----------

